# B12 Vacume diagram need



## suchakamo (Jan 20, 2008)

please send me 1987 nissan B12 (GA15 engine type) vacume line diagram


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

If you register for an account on autozone.com, they have all sorts of stuff like this there. FREE.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

aaah you beat me to it....was about to post it up and give the link to autozone.....lol


----------

